# My first Arturo Fuente



## marvinn (Sep 22, 2012)

Waiting for the dinner I'm tasting my first Fuente, an Exquisitos Maduro. A little beautiful dark cigar, with a creamy sweet chocolate flavour and a very reasonable price.:smokin:


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

I smoked 1 last night also. Good flavor and cheap. Just wait till you try all the other cigars A. Fuente has to offer. They only get better from there!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

wait till you try the Short Storys, the Anejos and Opus Xs...


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

exprime8 said:


> wait till you try the Short Storys, the Anejos and Opus Xs...


All so very true, and a slippery slope!


----------



## marvinn (Sep 22, 2012)

I absolutely have to try all the Fuente's delights, today I also take two number 4 and a La Aurora together with the Exquisitos. Unfortunately the Italian distributor decide to put in the market the Opus X line in a very high price range.


----------

